# UAE bank account help!



## Cutenurse (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm in the process of getting all my paperwork before my big move to Dubai. For my health care license I need to pay using a UAE CC or debit card. How do I go about doing this? I've tried looking at different banks but they require me to be a resident. Is there a way to get a debit/cc before actually moving to Dubai? Thank you.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

No.

My OH had a few strings pulled because he's a "Premier" account holder but CC, cheques etc, were a "no" until he got his residency. (I think the most they did was set him up a bank account with debit the week before he got here.)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Cutenurse said:


> Hi everyone! I'm in the process of getting all my paperwork before my big move to Dubai. For my health care license I need to pay using a UAE CC or debit card. How do I go about doing this? I've tried looking at different banks but they require me to be a resident. Is there a way to get a debit/cc before actually moving to Dubai? Thank you.



Whilst it is possible to open a bank account without residency you will not get a proper debit card or credit card without it. 

Are you sure there is not another option? Or do you have to pay for this licence before arrival?


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello, welcome! 
If you hold a US passport, it may also prove to be rather challenging opening bank accounts in the UAE nowadays. The "world's local bank" may be your best bet in getting one set up quickly when you get here. To get debit/cc, you will need to have the residence visa first. Good luck!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

There is an option...check al futtaim they may have those prepaid cards that can be used as credit cards. It is usually a not reloadable card


----------



## Cutenurse (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you for all your replies. The reason I'm trying to do this before arriving to Dubai it's because the licensing process can take several weeks...several weeks without employment.


----------



## Cutenurse (Jun 13, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> There is an option...check al futtaim they may have those prepaid cards that can be used as credit cards. It is usually a not reloadable card


I need to pick up the card in person


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Can you not just use a US credit card? I'm sure there are some that cater to international transactions.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Cutenurse said:


> I need to pick up the card in person


Yup you do. One of my friends in Canada had come across with the same issue, but he had to come to the UAE anyway to look for jobs and else. Since he stayed for couple of days and was lost I offered help and I paid on his behalf. He paid me back.

Perhaps you could do the same if you have friends down here already. You will need to trust enough the person because he/she will need to log in to your account in HA to make the payment. 

There are several Americans in this forum just ask one of them to help you paying the fees with their UAE issued credit cards (this is what I did for my friend)


Or you gotta come over here.

Or 

Call back al futtaim and just ask this: " For that non re-loadable prepaid card that can be used online as being any credit card issued in the UAE, why do I need to get it in person ? I want to have a prepaid card with a lower amount say 100 USD. They are probably asking you to go in person due to the Know Your Customer policy. they usually do not perform this KYC if the amount is pretty low like a gift card that you buy in supermarkets.

By the way, you cannot use gift cards to make the payment. If they insist you can try UAE Exchange. They offer products in multiple currencies in a prepaid card. 

Give it a try


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Cutenurse said:


> For my health care license I need to pay using a UAE CC or debit card.


Scrap what I said.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> Can you not just use a US credit card? I'm sure there are some that cater to international transactions.


It is not a problem on the US side, but DHA specifically requires only local credit cards can be used for payments, hence the dilemma 

Canuck_Sens has some good suggestions; perhaps ask someone you know to pay for you first if you don't want to track all the way here and save you 6 weeks of time.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

earthworm88 said:


> It is not a problem on the US side, but DHA specifically requires only local credit cards can be used for payments, hence the dilemma
> 
> Canuck_Sens has some good suggestions; perhaps ask someone you know to pay for you first if you don't want to track all the way here and save you 6 weeks of time.


I went back to read the OP. :doh: Hence my "Scrap what I said" post.

Cutenurse: could your employer not do this for you?


----------



## Cutenurse (Jun 13, 2012)

I do not have an employer yet and zero friends in Dubai.  I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Sent you a pvt message check it out


----------



## Yammy (May 27, 2013)

I'm currently waiting for my UAE Resident Visa. I managed to open a savings account with Emirates NDB with my British passport and a letter from my company. Savings account came with a Visa debit card. 

I think anyone can open a savings account with NDB, but I guess you'd need to be in the country.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I got both CC and DC without having a Residency Card as my company is big enough to be able to encourage HSBC to play ball.


It is therefore possible but only with some clout.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> I got both CC and DC without having a Residency Card as my company is big enough to be able to encourage HSBC to play ball.
> 
> 
> It is therefore possible but only with some clout.


Good for you. How long ago was that ? HSBC probably broke several regulations by doing so as CD regulations changed not so long ago...care to become the most known whistle blower after Snowden ?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Three months ago it was.


Not sure why there is a legal issue as I would have thought it was up to a bank who they let have an account, but I guess Dubai may be different.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

my OH had the same "sway" with HSBC....the DC and CC were before residency, the cheques after.

That was.....April.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> Three months ago it was.
> 
> 
> Not sure why there is a legal issue as I would have thought it was up to a bank who they let have an account, but I guess Dubai may be different.


Each country has its own regulations.

Visit: Welcome to the Official Website of Central Bank of the Unted Arab Emirates

Go there and look for the regulations. It is all there even the CD/ loan regulations.


----------

